# Overwalking a puppy?



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

I've been reading a few posts on here and they mention over walking puppies. I've never heard of this. I don't have a dog, but am looking to buy in the future. We've had dogs before in the household and we've currently got a cat and budgie. I know common sense would say a pup can't walk as fast or as far as a grown dog - and of course not until they've had all their injections - but when does it go into the relm of over walking and the problems I've read about on the other threads like hip and joint problems. Any information you could give would be very appreciated. 

I'd also imagine that breed and size of puppy would be a factor. 

If possible I'd like reasons why instead of posts like: half an hour max. Please explain your answers as I'd like to know as much as possible before buying - and I may not even buy a puppy but for future reference I'd like to know. 

Many thanks,

Kim


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

If you have been doing your readin then surely it states where you have read why 


over walking a puppy can damage joints an muscles which to leave them with problems later on in life such as displaysia 

With mine i used to take them for a 10 min walk just around the block when they were lil then as they got bigger an older would add a few mins on an do this every month (addin a bit longer on)


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

We said that we would walk our springer pup for maximum 5-7 minutes per month of his age. Worked well for us, he is now about 9 years old and still working for hours daily and he has had no health problems what so ever. :2thumb:
That is what our vets suggested so thats what we stuck by. That was on-lead aswell so he was restricted, but we would bring him home, leave him to rest for an hour or so then play with him to wear him out.


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> If you have been doing your readin then surely it states where you have read why
> 
> 
> over walking a puppy can damage joints an muscles which to leave them with problems later on in life such as displaysia
> ...


it didn't give what it can actually do, like yes joint problems but what is it specifically about the walking that causes that? I may sound like an idiot but it's best to ask these questions now rather than later when it's too late. But as I said, until I was reading some other threads, i'd never heard of over walking a pup, so it was a curious thing for me to hear. I can see the reasons of what it can do - but what's too much? 



LoveForLizards said:


> We said that we would walk our springer pup for maximum 5-7 minutes per month of his age. Worked well for us, he is now about 9 years old and still working for hours daily and he has had no health problems what so ever. :2thumb:
> That is what our vets suggested so thats what we stuck by.


That sounds like a good idea. Obviously capping at a certain amount a day as there's only so many hours a day


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Kimmy173 said:


> it didn't give what it can actually do, like yes joint problems but what is it specifically about the walking that causes that? I may sound like an idiot but it's best to ask these questions now rather than later when it's too late. But as I said, until I was reading some other threads, i'd never heard of over walking a pup, so it was a curious thing for me to hear. I can see the reasons of what it can do - but what's too much?
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a good idea. Obviously capping at a certain amount a day as there's only so many hours a day


 
pretty much going on the rule of depending on the breed you choose to own..............start with a min of 5 mins as has been said an then add on more mins for every month the age : victory:

yes it is the walking that can damage them 

as puppies they get ample enough exercise just playing............when they are tired an have had enough they sleep 

so they dont need a long hike to tire them as they use alot of their energy just playing as pups


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

*How long should I walk my puppy for each day?*

Puppies do not need to be walked for as long as adult dogs. The amount of exercise needed for a puppy will depend on its age and the breed - whether it is an active breed or less active breed. Puppies can develop hip and joint problems when they are older if they are over walked as puppies. 
To calculate a very general guideline for walking, walk the pup for 5 minutes for every month of its age. For example a 4 month old puppy will be 5 minutes X 4 months, which equals 20 minutes. 
See how your puppy reacts during and after walks - if he seems to get very tired and lags behind it is probably too much for him. If, however, he is very active on the walk and at home then he may need a little more.


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> pretty much going on the rule of depending on the breed you choose to own..............start with a min of 5 mins as has been said an then add on more mins for every month the age : victory:
> 
> yes it is the walking that can damage them
> 
> ...


See this was what I was thinking about - they tend to not need long walks due to playing - but what was different about over walking and over playing, is it the fact the walking while the body is still growing and therefore using too much of the hip action whereas playing doesn't involve as much concentrated movement type thing. It's an interesting thing to think about and obviously you wouldn't want to cause any trouble for your puppy. 




Shell195 said:


> *How long should I walk my puppy for each day?*
> 
> Puppies do not need to be walked for as long as adult dogs. The amount of exercise needed for a puppy will depend on its age and the breed - whether it is an active breed or less active breed. Puppies can develop hip and joint problems when they are older if they are over walked as puppies.
> To calculate a very general guideline for walking, walk the pup for 5 minutes for every month of its age. For example a 4 month old puppy will be 5 minutes X 4 months, which equals 20 minutes.
> See how your puppy reacts during and after walks - if he seems to get very tired and lags behind it is probably too much for him. If, however, he is very active on the walk and at home then he may need a little more.


That's good, where did you get that from or did you just write it out. I think then the general idea is 5 mins per month of age, which I think it a good amount.

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Kimmy173 said:


> See this was what I was thinking about - they tend to not need long walks due to playing - but what was different about over walking and over playing, is it the fact the walking while the body is still growing and therefore using too much of the hip action whereas playing doesn't involve as much concentrated movement type thing. It's an interesting thing to think about and obviously you wouldn't want to cause any trouble for your puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
with play its the pups choice they can choose when to play an when to stop they know how far they can push themselves...............where as us were are guessing the only way we know we have over done it with them is if they have to be carried cos they cant walk no further which is a bad sign really 

but with play they have a choice of saying right im tired now an just stoppin an sleeping


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Puppies shouldnt be forced to do excessive repetitive exercise - including walking, jogging etc - until the growth plates in their joints have "closed". These are areas at the ends of the bones in the joints that develop as the puppy grows; in puppies they are quite soft, and susceptible to damage if the dog is overexercised. Closure of the plates can take up to a year and a half in heavier breeds! Until your particular breed of puppys' bones have hardened, give them primarily "free" exercise like playing ball; your dog can stop when its tired.


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

Johelian said:


> Puppies shouldnt be forced to do excessive repetitive exercise - including walking, jogging etc - until the growth plates in their joints have "closed". These are areas at the ends of the bones in the joints that develop as the puppy grows; in puppies they are quite soft, and susceptible to damage if the dog is overexercised. Closure of the plates can take up to a year and a half in heavier breeds! Until your particular breed of puppys' bones have hardened, give them primarily "free" exercise like playing ball; your dog can stop when its tired.


 
Thank you, that was very informative  : victory:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Kimmy173 said:


> See this was what I was thinking about - they tend to not need long walks due to playing - but what was different about over walking and over playing, is it the fact the walking while the body is still growing and therefore using too much of the hip action whereas playing doesn't involve as much concentrated movement type thing. It's an interesting thing to think about and obviously you wouldn't want to cause any trouble for your puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol2: No not my work Im afraid. I just googled walking puppies and it brought up the info:2thumb:


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

lol ssshh don't tell everyone or theyll all be doing it


----------

